# Longy - quick arvo session



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

After a couple of my most recent sessions resulted in basically donuts, and I didn't get an opportunity to have a fish on the weekend, I just couldn't resist bailing from work early yesterday to enjoy the first day of spring. I was hoping the big swell had stirred things up a bit and there'd be some snapper around. Launched about 3:30 into a pretty stiff nor easter and sloppy conditions with a bit of swell still around. Needless to say I had a wet arse within minutes.

Hooked a pike on the troll out to the first mark, but it self released. Maybe it sensed I might've sent it back down with a 6/0 attached.

Made it to the first mark and the sounder lit up. The wind was dropping too...everything was looking good. First drop and up came this guy...









Just what I wanted - except a few sizes too small, so back he went.

A few minutes later and there was something with a bit more weight to it. 
40ish cm, that's dinner sorted. 









A little while later after bloody spirited fight I had a 2nd keeper on board at a healthy 60cm. Into the hatch he went. 









The sun had just started disappearing when I came across a big school of amberjacks. Not big fish but just as good as kingfish on the dinner plate if you ask me. So kept a couple of those too before heading in.









All in all it was a good couple of hours. Wifey is happy that I actually got some fish after a lean couple of weeks. Amberjack for dinner last night, snapper for dinner tonight. The boys got some amberjack sashimi for breakfast at work, so they were happy too.

Here's to spring!


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice Snapper


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice one.What a fantastic end to a work day.A great feedmakesit even better.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That's an excellent result for Longy, Leapyear, especially the big snap. I've never heard of amberjack being caught there by yak fishos, so well done there too.


----------

